# La Juve irrompe su Higuain. Pronta una mega offerta al Napoli.



## admin (14 Luglio 2016)

La Juventus non è mai sazia. Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport, i bianconeri ora puntano Gonzalo Higuain. E per arrivare al centravanti del Napoli è pronta una super offerta che si avvicina ai quasi 95 milioni di euro della clausola rescissoria dell'attaccante.

Sky: la Juventus ha ottenuto il sì di Gonzalo Higuain. Ora i bianconeri contatteranno il Napoli e presenteranno un'offerta ufficiale per l'attaccante. I bianconeri possono fare la clausola del giocatore, che non ha scadenze.


----------



## admin (14 Luglio 2016)

Ciaone proprio.


----------



## Solo (14 Luglio 2016)

Dio santissimo. Questi vinceranno lo scudetto per i prossimi 20 anni, e qua rischiano pure di cominciare a vincere le Champions. Pensare che 10 anni fa erano in serie b. Mammia mia.

Il pelato ed il nano andrebbero bombardati.


----------



## Lo Gnu (14 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Juventus non è mai sazia. Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport, i bianconeri ora puntano Gonzalo Higuain. E per arrivare al centravanti del Napoli è pronta una super offerta che si avvicina ai quasi 95 milioni di euro della clausola rescissoria dell'attaccante.



Non ci credo dai.

Fosse vero allora la cessione di Pogba sarebbe certa.


----------



## BossKilla7 (14 Luglio 2016)

Questa è una barzelletta vera e propria. Al massimo aspetteranno l'anno prossimo o la fine del contratto


----------



## admin (14 Luglio 2016)

Stanno facendo la All Star, praticamente.


----------



## pazzomania (14 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Stanno facendo la All Star, praticamente.



Pazzesco.

Non riesco a capire se è il tentativo estremo per vincere la CL, o se hanno venduto Pogba.


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Luglio 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Pazzesco.
> 
> Non riesco a capire se è il tentativo estremo per vincere la CL, o se hanno venduto Pogba.



Potrebbe anche non venderlo. Considera che gli effetti dei soldi incassati l'anno scorso dalla Cl li stiamo vedendo ora.


----------



## juventino (14 Luglio 2016)

Le cose sono due:
1-La Gazza ha deciso di spararla grossa sul serio
2-Gli Agnelli hanno deciso di aprire i rubinetti

La cessione di Pogba non la prendo in considerazione perché dubito che in quel caso la società punti sul Pipita.


----------



## Doctore (14 Luglio 2016)

potrebbero non vendere pogba quest anno...e venderlo l anno prossimo per tappare i buchi con i botti di quest anno.


----------



## Eziomare (14 Luglio 2016)

Vendendo Zaza a una venticinquina di milioni e dando Pereyra in parziale contropartita magari riescono a prenderlo scucendo "solo" 50 milioni


----------



## juve_inworld (14 Luglio 2016)

Non ci credo neanche se lo vedo. Con 95M si prende uno che incide molto di più di Higuain dai.. questo ha 30 anni, e non è decisivo, non si vince la Champions con Higuain.


----------



## Juve nel cuore (14 Luglio 2016)

mamma mia che degrado la gazzetta.

ma non si vergognano?


----------



## Juve nel cuore (14 Luglio 2016)

juve_inworld ha scritto:


> Non ci credo neanche se lo vedo. Con 95M si prende uno che incide molto di più di Higuain dai.. questo ha 30 anni, e non è decisivo, non si vince la Champions con Higuain.


a parte che 95 mln x higuain sarebbero impossibili da spendere anche con un eventuale cessione di pogba...quindi si parla proprio del nulla


----------



## juventino (14 Luglio 2016)

Juve nel cuore ha scritto:


> a parte che 95 mln x higuain sarebbero impossibili da spendere anche con un eventuale cessione di pogba...quindi si parla proprio del nulla



La Exor se vuole può finanziare qualunque cifra nella Juve. Probabilmente è una sparata della Calzetta, ma non pensate che la Juve quelle cifre non può spenderle.


----------



## koti (14 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Juventus non è mai sazia. Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport, i bianconeri ora puntano Gonzalo Higuain. E per arrivare al centravanti del Napoli è pronta una super offerta che si avvicina ai quasi 95 milioni di euro della clausola rescissoria dell'attaccante.


Higuain è fenomenale ma 90 milioni per un 29enne non li spende neanche il PSG.


----------



## Juve nel cuore (14 Luglio 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> La Exor se vuole può finanziare qualunque cifra nella Juve. Probabilmente è una sparata della Calzetta, ma non pensate che la Juve quelle cifre non può spenderle.



la exor non può finanziare un bel nulla,perchè il fari play finanziario vale anche per noi(come x tutti) e i soldi non ne possono immettere.

higuain a 95 milioni,anche con la cessione di pogba, vuol dire prendere un giocatore che ti va ad occupare 35 milioni di euro all'anno a bilancio e ti fa andare in profondo rosso


----------



## Hellscream (14 Luglio 2016)

Se succede, De Laurentiis può scappare su Marte, e non sarei nemmeno certo che sarebbe al sicuro.


----------



## hiei87 (14 Luglio 2016)

Ma basta!


----------



## Hellscream (14 Luglio 2016)

Comunque ragazzi, davvero, il prossimo campionato non c'è nemmeno bisogna che inizi. Il distacco è propria da categorie diverse.


----------



## Lo Gnu (14 Luglio 2016)

Se succede consiglierei a De Laurentiis un'ottima metà per rifugiarsi: Saturno.


----------



## juventino (14 Luglio 2016)

Juve nel cuore ha scritto:


> la exor non può finanziare un bel nulla,perchè il fari play finanziario vale anche per noi(come x tutti) e i soldi non ne possono immettere.
> 
> higuain a 95 milioni vuol dire prendere un giocatore che ti va ad occupare 35 milioni di euro all'anno a bilancio e ti fa andare in profondo rosso



Il Fair-Play finanziario è una buffonata, ragazzi. Se uno vuole aggirarlo il modo lo trova sempre. I casi del PSG e del City (e prossimamente Inter) non insegnano nulla? 
Di certo sarebbe un'operazione molto rischiosa dal punto di vista finanziario, quello si, e infatti sono molto combattuto sul farla o meno. Ma la sensazione è che qualcosa bolle in pentola e che un gran colpo la società vuole farlo sul serio (come ho già detto, occhio pure a Icardi).


----------



## MaschioAlfa (14 Luglio 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Comunque ragazzi, davvero, il prossimo campionato non c'è nemmeno bisogna che inizi. Il distacco è propria da categorie diverse.



Ma infatti. 
Passiamo già al prossimo. 
Anzi no.... Avranno altri anni e anni di vantaggio


----------



## Juve nel cuore (14 Luglio 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Il Fair-Play finanziario è una buffonata, ragazzi. Se uno vuole aggirarlo il modo lo trova sempre. I casi del PSG e del City (e prossimamente Inter) non insegnano nulla?
> Di certo sarebbe un'operazione molto rischiosa dal punto di vista finanziario, quello si, e infatti sono molto combattuto sul farla o meno. Ma la sensazione è che qualcosa bolle in pentola e che un gran colpo la società vuole farlo sul serio (come ho già detto, occhio pure a Icardi).



la exor non farà mai sponsorizzazioni farlocche stile PSG e City x aumentare il fatturato.

La linea è chiara e l'ha dettata Andrea Agnelli un paio di mesi fa: autofinanziamento e sostenibilità.

Higuain è assolutamente impossibile


----------



## juventino (14 Luglio 2016)

Juve nel cuore ha scritto:


> la exor non farà mai sponsorizzazioni farlocche stile PSG e City x aumentare il fatturato.
> 
> La linea è chiara e l'ha dettata Andrea Agnelli un paio di mesi fa: autofinanziamento e sostenibilità.
> 
> Higuain è assolutamente impossibile



Ma non devono essere necessariamente sponsorizzazioni farlocche, eh. Io resto sempre dell'idea che se vogliono farlo lo fanno. Punto.
Poi che non vogliono farlo e che questa è una sparata della Calzetta è un altro discorso.


----------



## Juve nel cuore (14 Luglio 2016)

oh cavolo...conferma pure di marzio


----------



## Juve nel cuore (14 Luglio 2016)

Di marzio: juve pronta a pagare la clausola


----------



## Ragnet_7 (14 Luglio 2016)

Le cifre non le commento perchè ormai sul mercato non si capisce più niente , ma ditemi attualmente un centravanti più forte di Higuain nel mondo (escludendo Ronaldo che va per i 31). 

Questo ha fatto 36 goal quest'anno , ma senza fermarmi a quest'anno :

107 goal in 190 partite in Liga
71 goal in 104 partite in Serie A.

Vi rendete conto che attaccante è ? Questo ti garantisce nel suo anno peggiore 20 goal nel nostro campionato. Senza contare che con Dybala, Pjanic e il centrocampo della Juve fa facile almeno 30 goal.

In Europa trovi un attaccante di livello internazionale per provare a vincere la Champions e con il mercato che sta facendo la Juve secondo me con il livello tattico italiano , molti top team passano alle spalle.

L'acquisto lo vogliono fare per vincere in Europa è evidente , in Italia così come stanno le cose vincono per i prossimi 20 anni , quindi senza o con Higuain non cambierebbe nulla.


----------



## juventino (14 Luglio 2016)

Juve nel cuore ha scritto:


> oh cavolo...conferma pure di marzio



Appena l'ha detto sono letteralmente caduto dalla sedia. Pazzesco, robe da pazzi.


----------



## beralios (14 Luglio 2016)

Juve nel cuore ha scritto:


> Di marzio: juve pronta a pagare la clausola



ma la clausola è scaduta di che cosa va cianciando Gianfuffa?


----------



## juventino (14 Luglio 2016)

Cioè se paghiamo la clausola diventerebbe tipo il secondo acquisto più oneroso della storia del calciomercato...non avrei mai pensato che sarebbe successo...


----------



## Juve nel cuore (14 Luglio 2016)

beralios ha scritto:


> ma la clausola è scaduta di che cosa va cianciando Gianfuffa?



seriamente? non lo sapevo.

ha detto questo...


----------



## Zani (14 Luglio 2016)

Non penso Dela gelo lasci a meno della clausola e non so da dove possano tirare fuori altri 94 milioni se non da Pogba. Secondo me è tutta un'invenzione della Gazza


----------



## juventino (14 Luglio 2016)

beralios ha scritto:


> ma la clausola è scaduta di che cosa va cianciando Gianfuffa?



Può essere che De Laurentis molto semplicemente voglia quei soldi e basta.


----------



## corvorossonero (14 Luglio 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Può essere che De Laurentis molto semplicemente voglia quei soldi e basta.



Per me stanno cavalcando l'onda. E' più probabile che la juve si sia solo informata, e i giornalai si sono scatenati.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Luglio 2016)

Terza conferma da SportMediaset.


----------



## juventino (14 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Per me stanno cavalcando l'onda. E' più probabile che la juve si sia solo informata, e i giornalai si sono scatenati.



Non lo so, Di Marzio quest'anno quando ha parlato di noi ci ha praticamente sempre preso.


----------



## corvorossonero (14 Luglio 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Cioè se paghiamo la clausola diventerebbe tipo il secondo acquisto più oneroso della storia del calciomercato...non avrei mai pensato che sarebbe successo...



Ma davvero tu ci credi?


----------



## Ragnet_7 (14 Luglio 2016)

beralios ha scritto:


> ma la clausola è scaduta di che cosa va cianciando Gianfuffa?



yes la clausola è scaduta , ma con 90 milioni De Laurentis si piega anche a 90.


----------



## juventino (14 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Ma davvero tu ci credi?



Se lo dice Di Marzio si.


----------



## corvorossonero (14 Luglio 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Non lo so, Di Marzio quest'anno quando ha parlato di noi ci ha praticamente sempre preso.



l'operazione può andare in porto solo se la juve cede pogba o dybala. In alternativa, cash (40 mln circa) più 3 giocatori di almeno 15 mln ciascuno. Sinceramente non vedo chi a parte pereyra.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> l'operazione può andare in porto solo se la juve cede pogba o dybala. In alternativa, cash (40 mln circa) più 3 giocatori di almeno 15 mln ciascuno. Sinceramente non vedo chi a parte pereyra.



Quoto, se fosse vero è praticamente una conferma ufficiale della cessione di Pogba. E magari anche di qualcun altro.
Non è per me così impossibile.


----------



## Juve nel cuore (14 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> l'operazione può andare in porto solo se la juve cede pogba o dybala. In alternativa, cash (40 mln circa) più 3 giocatori di almeno 15 mln ciascuno. Sinceramente non vedo chi a parte pereyra.



di marzio ha detto che il napoli può scegliere tra zaza rugani pereyra lemina


----------



## juventino (14 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> l'operazione può andare in porto solo se la juve cede pogba o dybala. In alternativa, cash (40 mln circa) più 3 giocatori di almeno 15 mln ciascuno. Sinceramente non vedo chi a parte pereyra.



Di Marzio ha detto che questa operazione non è vincolata alla cessione di Pogba.
Non so cosa pensare, sono sincero.


----------



## juventino (14 Luglio 2016)

Juve nel cuore ha scritto:


> di marzio ha detto che il napoli può scegliere tra zaza rugani pereyra lemina



Il Napoli pretenderà il cash sicuro. Se De Laurentis lo cede ad una cifra inferiore alla clausola non torna vivo a Napoli.


----------



## corvorossonero (14 Luglio 2016)

Juve nel cuore ha scritto:


> di marzio ha detto che il napoli può scegliere tra zaza rugani pereyra lemina



ma se zaza sta andando al Wolfsburg? seguendo questo ragionamento, mettiamo per ipotesi zaza (25 mln) rugani(20) pereyra(18) siamo 63 mln di valore più 30 mln cash suppongo. Il napoli cosa ci ha guadagnato? con 30 mln come lo sostituisci uno come higuain? impossibile. E non mi dite zaza.....
E la juve per fare un operazione simile farebbe un errore clamoroso, dovrebbe comunque cercare un sostituto di rugani e un centrocampista. Oltre che a mio modo di vedere il costo di Higuain come ingaggio sarebbe da follia.


----------



## admin (14 Luglio 2016)

Fortuna che c'è la Premier League l'anno prossimo...


----------



## corvorossonero (14 Luglio 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Di Marzio ha detto che questa operazione non è vincolata alla cessione di Pogba.
> Non so cosa pensare, sono sincero.



Come costi è impossibile. La juve 90 mln non li ha spesi nemmeno ai tempi d'oro. Tralasciando questo dettaglio, il costo di higuain non è solo di un anno ma di più anni. Insostenibile per una società che non vuole andare sotto.


----------



## Juve nel cuore (14 Luglio 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Il Napoli pretenderà il cash sicuro. Se De Laurentis lo cede ad una cifra inferiore alla clausola non torna vivo a Napoli.



però bisogna dire che se gli altri club sanno che il napoli ha 94 mln iniziano a sparargli cifre altissime. 
invece se li prende dalla juve,i giocatori può prenderli a costo di mercato...

rugani per me se lo prende ad esempio


----------



## Hellscream (14 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fortuna che c'è la Premier League l'anno prossimo...



Quoto. La serie a è diventata davvero troppo ridicola


----------



## juventino (14 Luglio 2016)

*Di Marzio: La clausola NON ha scadenze. La Juve se vuole la paga quando vuole.*


----------



## admin (14 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Juventus non è mai sazia. Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport, i bianconeri ora puntano Gonzalo Higuain. E per arrivare al centravanti del Napoli è pronta una super offerta che si avvicina ai quasi 95 milioni di euro della clausola rescissoria dell'attaccante.
> 
> Sky: la Juventus ha ottenuto il sì di Gonzalo Higuain. Ora i bianconeri contatteranno il Napoli e presenteranno un'offerta ufficiale per l'attaccante.




Chiudete tutto.


----------



## juve_inworld (14 Luglio 2016)

È una cavolata ragazzi, non arriva. E se arriva, sicuro che lo prendiamo per meno di 50~60M, MAI 94M o roba simile. Non esiste, non serve, è una cavolata pazzesca haha


----------



## juventino (14 Luglio 2016)

Juve nel cuore ha scritto:


> però bisogna dire che se gli altri club sanno che il napoli ha 94 mln iniziano a sparargli cifre altissime.
> invece se li prende dalla juve,i giocatori può prenderli a costo di mercato...
> 
> rugani per me se lo prende ad esempio



Sperp di no, sinceramente. Rugani in futuro ci serve perché Chiello e Barzagli non credo andranno oltre altri due anni.


----------



## corvorossonero (14 Luglio 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: La clausola NON ha scadenze. La Juve se vuole la paga quando vuole.*



mi sembra strano dato che dela disse chiaramente che la clausola scadeva il 30 giugno.


----------



## 666psycho (14 Luglio 2016)

se l ho prendono tanto vale assegare loro il prossimo scudetto... e i prossimi 5


----------



## juve_inworld (14 Luglio 2016)

Ma infatti, se si vuoleva spendere 94M per Higuain potevano pagare la clausola prima della scadenza... mai visto una cavolata simile.


----------



## Smarx10 (14 Luglio 2016)

Quindi giocano con in attacco Higuain, Dybala, Mandzukic, Gabigol e Pjaca? Apperò...


----------



## juventino (14 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> mi sembra strano dato che dela disse chiaramente che la clausola scadeva il 30 giugno.



De Laurentis è affidabile quanto Silvio.


----------



## juventino (14 Luglio 2016)

Ma anche se la clausola avesse una scadenza, secondo voi rifiuta davvero 94 milioni cash? Consapevole che Higuain non rinnoverà e quindi si deprezzerà di anno in anno?


----------



## TheZio (14 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Chiudete tutto.



Si si qua è da piangere....


----------



## Smarx10 (14 Luglio 2016)

Comunque se si dovesse concretizzare l'affare non so se chiuderanno anche per Pjaca. Giocherebbero con Mandzukic, Dybala, Gabigol e Higuain. L'unica opzione sarebbe girare il brasiliano a qualche squadra, ma non credo. La verità è che avevano chiuso tre giorni fa ma non è successo più nulla. Poi ovviamente lo prenderanno loro, però non si sa mai


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Luglio 2016)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Comunque se si dovesse concretizzare l'affare non so se chiuderanno anche per Pjaca. Giocherebbero con Mandzukic, Dybala, Gabigol e Higuain. L'unica opzione sarebbe girare il brasiliano a qualche squadra, ma non credo. La verità è che avevano chiuso tre giorni fa ma non è successo più nulla. Poi ovviamente lo prenderanno loro, però non si sa mai



Per me se prendono Higuain va via Mandzukic (che non resta a guardare gli altri, imho).


----------



## Dumbaghi (14 Luglio 2016)

No ma io mi sparo


----------



## Hellscream (14 Luglio 2016)

Dai che se succede, per la prima volta nella mia vita, non seguo il campionato di serie a.


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Stanno facendo la All Star, praticamente.



Pjanic prima, ora higuain, temo verranno a prendersi pure montolivo...


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Luglio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Pjanic prima, ora higuain, temo verranno a prendersi pure montolivo...



Hahahha , lo temo anche io


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (14 Luglio 2016)




----------



## Zani (14 Luglio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Pjanic prima, ora higuain, temo verranno a prendersi pure montolivo...



L'unico acquisto che può veramente riaprire il campionato


----------



## Dumbaghi (14 Luglio 2016)

Anche solo il fatto che sia filtrato qualcosa e quindi che ci sia un fondo di verità mi terrorizza.


----------



## ilcondompelato (14 Luglio 2016)

potrebbero vendere bonucci per 60-70 mln, tanto hanno preso un grande sostituto in prestito per 3 mln.
sarebbe un acquisto che chiuderebbe il discorso scudetto per i prossimi 5 anni


----------



## Louis Gara (14 Luglio 2016)

A me passa la voglia di parlare di calcio, che vogliamo commentare più?


----------



## Blu71 (14 Luglio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> A me passa la voglia di parlare di calcio, che vogliamo commentare più?



Pensa ai tifosi del Napoli...


----------



## corvorossonero (14 Luglio 2016)

DeLaurentis intanto smentisce dicendo Boutade estiva.


----------



## Hellscream (14 Luglio 2016)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Pensa ai tifosi del Napoli...



I tifosi del Napoli si rifiutano proprio di crederci. Un mio amico è tutta la sera che mi dice è sono solo balle e che da Napoli non si muove


----------



## Blu71 (14 Luglio 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> I tifosi del Napoli si rifiutano proprio di crederci. Un mio amico è tutta la sera che mi dice è sono solo balle e che da Napoli non si muove



...dare Higuain proprio a chi gli ha soffiato lo scudetto sarebbe una mazzata per loro, giustamente.


----------



## Hellscream (14 Luglio 2016)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...dare Higuain proprio a chi gli ha soffiato lo scudetto sarebbe una mazzata per loro, giustamente.



Assolutamente. Ma io infatti se fossi in DeLa, se proprio lo dovrei vendere, lo darei a chiunque, anche su Saturno, ma non a loro. Nemmeno se me lo tengo in tribuna tutto l'anno, ma lui li non ci va.


----------



## corvorossonero (14 Luglio 2016)

Non glielo vende....è molto più probabile che prendano Icardi piuttosto che Higuain.


----------



## juventino (15 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Non glielo vende....è molto più probabile che prendano Icardi piuttosto che Higuain.



La chiave sta nella clausola. Se Di Marzio ha ragione Higuain è praticamente già a Torino.


----------



## Chrissonero (15 Luglio 2016)

Se e vero questo di Higuain secondo io hanno gia un accordo per vendere Pogba.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (15 Luglio 2016)

Questi se vendono Pogba 120 Bonucci 60 e qualche altro...

Perché non ci comprate a noi??? 
Almeno si avrebbe una dirigenza seria


----------



## corvorossonero (15 Luglio 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> La chiave sta nella clausola. Se Di Marzio ha ragione Higuain è praticamente già a Torino.



stai volando di fantasia


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Juventus non è mai sazia. Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport, i bianconeri ora puntano Gonzalo Higuain. E per arrivare al centravanti del Napoli è pronta una super offerta che si avvicina ai quasi 95 milioni di euro della clausola rescissoria dell'attaccante.
> 
> Sky: la Juventus ha ottenuto il sì di Gonzalo Higuain. Ora i bianconeri contatteranno il Napoli e presenteranno un'offerta ufficiale per l'attaccante. I bianconeri possono fare la clausola del giocatore, che non ha scadenze.


Non prenderanno mai Higuain. Non hanno la forza per farlo. Peraltro avessero avuto l'intenzione di farlo, non avrebbero aspettato finora. C'è una clausola, non è che devono trattare col Napoli.


----------



## juventino (15 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> stai volando di fantasia



Mah vedremo, avere dei dubbi su questa storia mi sembra comunque più che lecito. Certo che Di Marzio qua si gioca veramente la credibilità visto che per come l'ha posta la Juve comprerebbe Higuain in ogni caso. Quindi se è un ballista lo capiremo presto


----------



## juve_inworld (15 Luglio 2016)

Che centra avere la forza per farlo? Sarebbe pazzia farlo, questo si. Higuain non vale 94M, forse ne vale la metà, è uno che non ti fà vincere nulla fuori dall'Italia, in una finale/semi di Champions non ti fà il gol decisivo, non è un leader di spogliatoio, a che serve alla Juventus? Poi sono d'accordo sulla clausola, se si avesse l'intenzione di prenderlo per quella cifra pazza, l'avrebbero già preso a Maggio. Questa trattativa non ha senso, per tutto ciò che sta facendo la dirigenza in questi anni, e in questo mercato lo sta facendo vedere di nuovo, prendendo Daniel Alves a 0, Benatia in prestito con diritto di riscatto/obbligo, Pjanic pagandolo con i soldi di chi parte, giovani come Pjaca e Gabigol alla Dybala... cioè, che senso ha adesso stravolgere tutto e prendere uno vecchio e strapagarlo (7,5M di stipendio? hahaha ma ci rendiamo conto?) dopo dire centinaia di volte che non si può competere con le grande squadre che usano la truffa dei soldi infiniti, soccombere alle cretinate di Raiola su Pogba, mentre poi vai a dare il doppio a un nuovo arrivato. Mah... mi sembra strano che in tanti ci credano sul serio a questa roba, non è minimamente possibile che tutto ciò avvenga, e alla Juve non serve uno come Higuain, questa rosa per l'Italia va più che benissimo, questo è già il mercato più "ricco" e grandioso degli ultimi anni, Pjanic, Benatia, Daniel Alves.. ora arrivano i giovani, e così si inizia di nuovo la rincorsa alla Champions e si prepara il nuovo ciclo. Fidatevi ragazzi, non viene, a meno che ci sia qualche cosa sotto, tipo Pereyra + Zaza + 30M per Higuain o roba del genere.


----------



## corvorossonero (15 Luglio 2016)

juve_inworld ha scritto:


> Che centra avere la forza per farlo? Sarebbe pazzia farlo, questo si. Higuain non vale 94M, forse ne vale la metà, è uno che non ti fà vincere nulla fuori dall'Italia, in una finale/semi di Champions non ti fà il gol decisivo, non è un leader di spogliatoio, a che serve alla Juventus? Poi sono d'accordo sulla clausola, se si avesse l'intenzione di prenderlo per quella cifra pazza, l'avrebbero già preso a Maggio. Questa trattativa non ha senso, per tutto ciò che sta facendo la dirigenza in questi anni, e in questo mercato lo sta facendo vedere di nuovo, prendendo Daniel Alves a 0, Benatia in prestito con diritto di riscatto/obbligo, Pjanic pagandolo con i soldi di chi parte, giovani come Pjaca e Gabigol alla Dybala... cioè, che senso ha adesso stravolgere tutto e prendere uno vecchio e strapagarlo (7,5M di stipendio? hahaha ma ci rendiamo conto?) dopo dire centinaia di volte che non si può competere con le grande squadre che usano la truffa dei soldi infiniti, soccombere alle cretinate di Raiola su Pogba, mentre poi vai a dare il doppio a un nuovo arrivato. Mah... mi sembra strano che in tanti ci credano sul serio a questa roba, non è minimamente possibile che tutto ciò avvenga, e alla Juve non serve uno come Higuain, questa rosa per l'Italia va più che benissimo, questo è già il mercato più "ricco" e grandioso degli ultimi anni, Pjanic, Benatia, Daniel Alves.. ora arrivano i giovani, e così si inizia di nuovo la rincorsa alla Champions e si prepara il nuovo ciclo. Fidatevi ragazzi, non viene, a meno che ci sia qualche cosa sotto, tipo Pereyra + Zaza + 30M per Higuain o roba del genere.



Oppure Pogba che saluta...


----------



## Jaqen (15 Luglio 2016)

Sempre più convinto che l'anno prossimo debba guardarmi il Venezia


----------



## koti (15 Luglio 2016)

Sono l'unico a cui della Juve non frega assolutamente nulla? Voglio dire, ormai sono un qualcosa che neanche ci compete. Per riuscire a colmare l'immenso gap ci vorrebbero in ogni caso anni, Higuain o non Higuain. 
Sono molto più interessato alla situazioni di Inter, Napoli e Roma.


----------



## Juventino30 (15 Luglio 2016)

.


----------



## juve_inworld (15 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Oppure Pogba che saluta...



Neanche con i soldi di Pogba butterebbero 90M nel cesso per Higuain, non ce senso, come ho scritto prima, Higuain non è uno che ti cambia la rosa da solo, e non farebbe la differenza dove oggi la Juve ancora non può dire di poter competere alla pari. Non so se mi spiego, ma con quei soldi si può prendere qualsiasi altro attaccante, meno Messi, Cristiano Ronaldo e forse Neymar. Per esempio, ci crederei molto di più se l'offerta sarebbe stata fatta per Suarez.


----------



## siioca (15 Luglio 2016)

Io non ci credo la Juve non fa questi acquisti, non è nella loro politica di fare mercato.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Luglio 2016)

Seh vabbè, se Higuaìn va alla Juve non la voglio proprio guardare la serie A.


----------



## Dell'erba (15 Luglio 2016)

Sono 94 Mln da pagare in 2 volte, 47 e 47. Se sbolognano pereyra e zaza, per quest'anno abbiamo fatto più o meno.

Comunque mi sembra tutto troppo bello per essere vero.

Soprattutto: 94 Mln per un 29 enne? 

È anche vero che è insieme a suarez e Lewandowski, l'attaccante più forte del mondo.

Spero si intavoli la trattativa come si deve.

Anche se forse a cifre minori meglio cavani


----------



## Dell'erba (15 Luglio 2016)

juve_inworld ha scritto:


> Neanche con i soldi di Pogba butterebbero 90M nel cesso per Higuain, non ce senso, come ho scritto prima, Higuain non è uno che ti cambia la rosa da solo, e non farebbe la differenza dove oggi la Juve ancora non può dire di poter competere alla pari. Non so se mi spiego, ma con quei soldi si può prendere qualsiasi altro attaccante, meno Messi, Cristiano Ronaldo e forse Neymar. Per esempio, ci crederei molto di più se l'offerta sarebbe stata fatta per Suarez.



Un giocatore che fa 36 gol non ti cambia la squadra? 

E' a pari livelli di Lewandowski e suarez. 

Top3 mondiale, ma di che parliamo?!


Per me potrebbero anche salutare rugani in extremis, ma prima vediamo che ne esce


----------



## juventino (15 Luglio 2016)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Sono 94 Mln da pagare in 2 volte, 47 e 47. Se sbolognano pereyra e zaza, per quest'anno abbiamo fatto più o meno.
> 
> Comunque mi sembra tutto troppo bello per essere vero.
> 
> ...



In realtà se la proprietà della Juve lo vuole quella cifra si tira fuori senza problemi. L'unica cosa che mi lascia perplesso è l'impatto che avrebbe a bilancio tra ingaggio e ammortamento (di fatto ci toccherebbe fare due ricapitalizzazioni). 
Comunque se facciamo questo colpo il messaggio mi pare chiaro: puntiamo alla coppa e tutti lo devono sapere (anche in Europa). Cioè stiamo parlando potenzialmente del secondo acquisto più caro di sempre, manco gli sceicchi City e PSG sono arrivati a tanto!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (15 Luglio 2016)

Abbiamo infettato anche gli giuventini del forum, anche loro sono esperti in ammortamenti, bilancio e cene da Giannino

Se Higuain andasse alla Juve.. bandiera bianca per altri 5 anni (almeno) e possibile vittoria della Champions


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Luglio 2016)

Higuain , quando si dice senso di appartenenza. A napoli si sentiranno a dir poco traditi. 
Ma del resto il pipita per napoli è pure troppo. 
Se ne va da fenomeno ma dovrebbe ringraziare un giochino perfetto di squadra che lo ha messo nelle miglior condizioni di segnare gol a raffica. Come non ha mai segnato in vita sua.


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Luglio 2016)

Nella NBA una trattativa del genere la bloccherebbero _for basketball reasons_.
Sembra che stiano giocando a FIFA.


----------



## Heaven (15 Luglio 2016)

Ammazzano la Serie A. Ma con 90mln non potrebbero cercare anche altri tipo Benzema?


----------



## Victorss (15 Luglio 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> La chiave sta nella clausola. Se Di Marzio ha ragione Higuain è praticamente già a Torino.



Ancora con questa storia della clausola. Se De Laurentis vuole si mette li un pomeriggio, chiama tutti i top club europei e glielo offre per 50 milioni piuttosto che venderlo ai suoi diretti avversari. Poi oh se lo vende alla Juve veramente siamo alle comiche, come le comiche le abbiamo già ampiamente raggiunte con la ROma che vende il suo miglior centrocampista alla sua diretta concorrente. Roba da Holly e Benji.


----------



## neversayconte (15 Luglio 2016)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Ammazzano la Serie A. Ma con 90mln non potrebbero cercare anche altri tipo Benzema?



No, perchè così si rinforzano loro e indeboliscono le dirette avversarie. è diabolico.


----------



## DavidGoffin (15 Luglio 2016)

Mi sono perso qualcosa? 98 milioni ha Agnelli??? Ma una volta non c'erano gli emiri di Dubai straricchi o il Real Madrid che prendeva Bale per 100 milioni??


Agnelli ha 98 milioni da usare per un giocatore che non è nemmeno cr7 o Messi?


----------



## Dell'erba (15 Luglio 2016)

La Juve ha sempre dimostrato di agire guardando sempre al bilancio ed al portafoglio, quindi SE(grandissimo SE) si farà, sarà perché avranno fatto i loro calcoli.


----------



## Doctore (15 Luglio 2016)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> La Juve ha sempre dimostrato di agire guardando sempre al bilancio ed al portafoglio, quindi SE(grandissimo SE) si farà, sarà perché avranno fatto i loro calcoli.



pogba venduto.


----------



## Djici (15 Luglio 2016)

Io spero che vada da loro... ma al primo allenamento deve rompersi tutti i legamenti, dai piedi fino alle mani


----------



## juventino (16 Luglio 2016)

Doctore ha scritto:


> pogba venduto.



Non credo, ma non perché ritengo impossibile al 100% una cessione di Paul, ma perché non è il modus operandi della Juve vendere un ventitreenne per un ventottenne. Credo sia davvero più probabile che la Exor apra i rubinetti e stop.


----------



## admin (16 Luglio 2016)

Tutto fa pensare, purtroppo, che Higuain giocherà nella Juventus l'anno prossimo.


----------



## pazzomania (16 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Tutto fa pensare, purtroppo, che Higuain giocherà nella Juventus l'anno prossimo.



Speriamo.

Dani Alves... Benatia... Higuain... giocatori strapagati... in parabola discendente (lo so higuain ha appena fatto 36 gol).

Vanno contro la loro politica che li ha portati fino a qui.

Ne pagheranno le conseguenze. Non si è mai visto prendere un quasi 30enne a 94 milioni.

Se ne pentiranno, ne sono convinto.


----------



## Tobi (16 Luglio 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Speriamo.
> 
> Dani Alves... Benatia... Higuain... giocatori strapagati... in parabola discendente (lo so higuain ha appena fatto 36 gol).
> 
> ...



Devi considerare degli elementi sia tecnici che economici:

1) La Juve l'anno scorso ha ricevuto molti piu soldi dalla Champions in quanto unica squadra italiana agli ottavi
2) Daniel Alves e Benatia sono arrivati a 0, il Brasiliano con un Biennale e Benatia con un diritto di Riscatto quindi hanno rinforzato la difesa gratis. Alves non mi sembra un giocatore alla frutta, può garantire un ruolo alla Evra, il giocatore d'esperienza internazionale che porta una mentalità vincente. Benatia è soggetto ad infortuni, si farà quest'anno, vedranno se regge e poi vista l'età di Barzagli e Chiellini uno cosi fa comodo da affiancare a Bonucci considerando anche un Rugani che a mio avviso la Juventus non cederà ma lo inserirà sempre piu gradualmente. Pjanic l'hanno pagato con i soldi di Morata. Davanti hanno Dybala Mandzukic Zaza, gli manca qualcosa ma 90 milioni sono tanti per un 30 enne seppur forte, a mio avviso è tutta una strategia per distrarre l'attenzione da un obbiettivo piu concreto. Cavani?


----------



## Louis Gara (16 Luglio 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Speriamo.
> 
> Dani Alves... Benatia... Higuain... giocatori strapagati... in parabola discendente (lo so higuain ha appena fatto 36 gol).
> 
> ...



La prendo come provocazione, soprattutto perchè Dani Alves è a costo 0 e Benatia è in prestito con diritto di riscato.


----------



## Dell'erba (16 Luglio 2016)

Boia, ne compie 29 ancora a dicembre e già gliene date 30? A sto punto chiamiamo l'inps.

Battute a parte i giocatori di quel livello hanno la stessa età, vedi Suarez, Lewa e cavani, e non te li vendono. 

Abbiamo molti giocatori da vendere facendoli strapagare.


----------



## Marchisio89 (16 Luglio 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Speriamo.
> 
> Dani Alves... Benatia... Higuain... giocatori strapagati... in parabola discendente (lo so higuain ha appena fatto 36 gol).
> 
> ...



Sí un mercato a dir poco disastroso.


----------



## pazzomania (16 Luglio 2016)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Sí un mercato a dir poco disastroso.



No no... mercato pauroso! Ti dirò di più... per me siete la squadra piu forte d Europa l anno prossimo se acquistate Higuain.
Ma anche il Milan ha iniziato i passivi pesanti strapagando i vecchi. E da li è iniziato il declino


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Luglio 2016)

Benatia, Pjanic , Pjaca , Higuain .

Va beh ma di cosa stiamo parlando ?


----------



## Dell'erba (16 Luglio 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> No no... mercato pauroso! Ti dirò di più... per me siete la squadra piu forte d Europa l anno prossimo se acquistate Higuain.
> Ma anche il Milan ha iniziato i passivi pesanti strapagando i vecchi. E da li è iniziato il declino



A parte higuain che pagheremo con le vendite non c'è nessuno strapagato. È stato ampiamente dimostrato che l'ammortamente vendendo 2-3 giocatori e prendendo higuain è esattamente bilanciato.

Da quel punto di vista sto tranquillo, finanziariamente non fanno scelleratezze. La mia paura è la fine che farà pogba.


----------



## admin (17 Luglio 2016)

Domani il primo contatto ufficiale tra i club.

Direi che è praticamente fatta...

Beati loro.


----------



## admin (17 Luglio 2016)

Appena arriverà l'ufficialità farò la disdetta a Sky Calcio. Terrò solo Sport.


----------



## Willy Wonka (17 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Appena arriverà l'ufficialità farò la disdetta a Sky Calcio. Terrò solo Sport.



Togli tutto Admin. Cosa ti tieni Sky Juve 24?


----------



## TheZio (17 Luglio 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> No no... mercato pauroso! Ti dirò di più... per me siete la squadra piu forte d Europa l anno prossimo se acquistate Higuain.
> Ma anche il Milan ha iniziato i passivi pesanti strapagando i vecchi. E da li è iniziato il declino



Penso stiano provando l'all-inn sulla Champions, del tipo ora o mai più!
Penso siano consci del fatto che più passano le stagioni, più c'è il rischio che qualcuno inizi a crollare e caschi giù il castello.. E allora le provano tutte per diventare campioni d'europa.


----------



## Dell'erba (17 Luglio 2016)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Penso stiano provando l'all-inn sulla Champions, del tipo ora o mai più!
> Penso siano consci del fatto che più passano le stagioni, più c'è il rischio che qualcuno inizi a crollare e caschi giù il castello.. E allora le provano tutte per diventare campioni d'europa.



Ni. Nel senso che è ormai palese l'obbiettivo sia quello, ma non è proprio all in, tipo la sfinter per il terzo posto. La Juve ha avuto una crescita annuale enorme nei ricavi, che non fa altro che salire di anno non anno, e quindi credo sia normale che ogni stagione alzi l'asticrlla. 

Voi vi lamentate di Galliani, ma anche noi con marotta siamo diventati dei bei ragionieri eh


----------



## sballotello (17 Luglio 2016)

quel tipo di acquisto si fà perche si punta a vincere, non si pensa a rivendere o a fare le plsuvalenze..un po come gli acquisti di inzaghi e rui costa qualche annetto fa...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Luglio 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Speriamo.
> 
> Dani Alves... Benatia... Higuain... giocatori strapagati... in parabola discendente (lo so higuain ha appena fatto 36 gol).
> 
> ...


Belle queste profezie. Ne riparliamo quando andranno a vincere la Champions League. Con Higuaìn diventano i principali candidati anche in Europa, perché dalla cintola in su potranno non invidiare nessuno, mentre in difesa sono i migliori di tutti.


----------



## TheZio (17 Luglio 2016)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Ni. Nel senso che è ormai palese l'obbiettivo sia quello, ma non è proprio all in, tipo la sfinter per il terzo posto. La Juve ha avuto una crescita annuale enorme nei ricavi, che non fa altro che salire di anno non anno, e quindi credo sia normale che ogni stagione alzi l'asticrlla.
> 
> Voi vi lamentate di Galliani, ma anche noi con marotta siamo diventati dei bei ragionieri eh



E' più un discorso di età: Buffon va per i 39, Barzagli arriverà a 35, Chiellini 33, Marchisio 31, Bonucci, Higuain e Khedira 30..
Quindi sono quasi tutti all'apice della loro carriera.. Detto ciò non vuol dire che dopo la prossima stagione crolleranno tutti ma più di qualcuno inizierà la parte discendente della propria carriera.. 
Poi vedendo come stanno messe le altre squadre di CL penso che stiano cercando di accorciare il gap il più possibile..


----------



## juventino (17 Luglio 2016)

TheZio ha scritto:


> E' più un discorso di età: Buffon va per i 39, Barzagli arriverà a 35, Chiellini 33, Marchisio 31, Bonucci, Higuain e Khedira 30..
> Quindi sono quasi tutti all'apice della loro carriera.. Detto ciò non vuol dire che dopo la prossima stagione crolleranno tutti ma più di qualcuno inizierà la parte discendente della propria carriera..
> Poi vedendo come stanno messe le altre squadre di CL penso che stiano cercando di accorciare il gap il più possibile..



Secondo me la rifondazione ci sarà nel 2017 o bel 2018 e verrà finanziata con la cessione di Pogba.


----------



## TheZio (17 Luglio 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Secondo me la rifondazione ci sarà nel 2017 o bel 2018 e verrà finanziata con la cessione di Pogba.



Probabile e ti dico di più: occhio a Dybala! Personalmente credo abbia le potenzialità per diventare più forte e più costoso di Pogba!


----------



## fra29 (17 Luglio 2016)

Colpo clamoroso.
Pipita è una punta completissima, calcia benissimo, forte di testa, veloce. Colpo devastante per la serie A che a mio portebbe la Juve nell'Olimpo. Ovviamente con il Pipita sai che arrivi in finale è poi la perderai per un suo rigore, perfetto per la Juve.
Scherzi a parte invidio davvero la Juve, la loro programmazione, il fatto che senza dover aver cinesi alle spalle (altro che il petrolio di cui parla SB) hanno portato la Juve lassù, ai livelli top top.
In ogni caso se davvero non lo prendono con contropartite (sarebbe ancora premiata la loro programmazione perché con i panchinaro ci pagano i campioni mentre da noi i Poli e Honda bloccano il mercato) e dovessero pagare la clausola a quel punto io sarei andato su Lewandosky che per me ha qualcosa in più.. A quella cifra te lo impacchettano in dieci minuti


----------



## juventino (17 Luglio 2016)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Probabile e ti dico di più: occhio a Dybala! Personalmente credo abbia le potenzialità per diventare più forte e più costoso di Pogba!



Perfettamente d'accordo, coi prezzi che girano già l'anno prossimo potrebbe sfondare i 100 milioni di valore imho.


----------



## juventino (17 Luglio 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Colpo clamoroso.
> Pipita è una punta completissima, calcia benissimo, forte di testa, veloce. Colpo devastante per la serie A che a mio portebbe la Juve nell'Olimpo. Ovviamente con il Pipita sai che arrivi in finale è poi la perderai per un suo rigore, perfetto per la Juve.
> Scherzi a parte invidio davvero la Juve, la loro programmazione, il fatto che senza dover aver cinesi alle spalle (altro che il petrolio di cui parla SB) hanno portato la Juve lassù, ai livelli top top.
> In ogni caso se davvero non lo prendono con contropartite (sarebbe ancora premiata la loro programmazione perché con i panchinaro ci pagano i campioni mentre da noi i Poli e Honda bloccano il mercato) e dovessero pagare la clausola a quel punto io sarei andato su Lewandosky che per me ha qualcosa in più.. A quella cifra te lo impacchettano in dieci minuti



Lewa piglia 10 milioni d'ingaggio, purtroppo è ancora impossibile arrivare a giocatori con ingaggi del genere.


----------



## juventino (17 Luglio 2016)

*Le ultime da Sky: il Napoli ha fatto capire di non essere disposto in nessun modo a trattare la cessione; se la Juve lo vuole deve pagare la clausola (versabile in due anni). Resta il mistero legato alla scadenza di questa, ma ciò che è certo è che NON è scaduta (il Napoli infatti non ha smentito il fratello di Higuain, il primo ad affermare la non scadenza al 30 giugno). La giornata di domani sarà comunque importante perché la Juve di fatto comincerà a parlare col Napoli all'assemblea di Lega.*


----------



## Andrea89 (17 Luglio 2016)

Mai capito perché Higuain sia andato lì a buttare 3 anni di carriera. Chissà quante stupidaggini gli avranno detto, al tempo...

Comunque, colpaccio dei gobbi. Se vogliono provare a vincere la Champions colpi del genere sono praticamente obbligati, pazienza se poi passeranno un paio di anni ad arrivare secondi-terzi.


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Luglio 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> *Le ultime da Sky: il Napoli ha fatto capire di non essere disposto in nessun modo a trattare la cessione; se la Juve lo vuole deve pagare la clausola (versabile in due anni). Resta il mistero legato alla scadenza di questa, ma ciò che è certo è che NON è scaduta (il Napoli infatti non ha smentito il fratello di Higuain, il primo ad affermare la non scadenza al 30 giugno). La giornata di domani sarà comunque importante perché la Juve di fatto comincerà a parlare col Napoli all'assemblea di Lega.*



Se decidono di prenderlo io non gli parlerei neppure a quel buffone.


----------



## Dell'erba (17 Luglio 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Colpo clamoroso.
> Pipita è una punta completissima, calcia benissimo, forte di testa, veloce. Colpo devastante per la serie A che a mio portebbe la Juve nell'Olimpo. Ovviamente con il Pipita sai che arrivi in finale è poi la perderai per un suo rigore, perfetto per la Juve.
> Scherzi a parte invidio davvero la Juve, la loro programmazione, il fatto che senza dover aver cinesi alle spalle (altro che il petrolio di cui parla SB) hanno portato la Juve lassù, ai livelli top top.
> In ogni caso se davvero non lo prendono con contropartite (sarebbe ancora premiata la loro programmazione perché con i panchinaro ci pagano i campioni mentre da noi i Poli e Honda bloccano il mercato) e dovessero pagare la clausola a quel punto io sarei andato su Lewandosky che per me ha qualcosa in più.. A quella cifra te lo impacchettano in dieci minuti



Lewa non te lo vendono, anche perché poi loro chi vanno a prendere? 

Oltre un super stupendio che già ha e che noi dovremo aumentargli si un po'


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Luglio 2016)

La colpa è solo del pipita che è andato a Napoli a buttare 3 anni di carriera in una squadra che non vincerebbe neqnxhe in un campionato a 2


----------



## Marilson (17 Luglio 2016)

credo che, ogni ragionevole dubbio, Higuain sia gia' un giocatore della Juventus.


----------



## Dell'erba (17 Luglio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> La colpa è solo del pipita che è andato a Napoli a buttare 3 anni di carriera in una squadra che non vincerebbe neqnxhe in un campionato a 2



Incredibile, è come scegliere di giocare nell'arsenal, ma almeno lì boh stai in premier.

3 anni buttati, la Juve l'aveva cercato ai tempi...corsi e ricorsi


----------



## Marchisio89 (18 Luglio 2016)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Incredibile, è come scegliere di giocare nell'arsenal, ma almeno lì boh stai in premier.
> 
> 3 anni buttati, la Juve l'aveva cercato ai tempi...corsi e ricorsi


Secondo me é stato meglio cosi, anche se non capisco come mai ci sia andato al Napoli, dato che giocava nel Real Madrid.

Comunque a quella Juve serviva un trascinatore, una bestia come lo era appunto Tevez.
Higuaín dell'anno scorso poi é cresciuto tantissimo e lo vedo molto meglio in questa Juventus, che nonostante la partenza di Tevez, Pirlo e Vidal, ha piú qualitá di prima (e più esperienza sorpattutto in Champions). Con i cross di Sandro e Alves e gli assist di Pjanic fará tantissimi gol.

Se arriva per davvero e Pogba non va via, è un mercato da 10. Mi dispiace solo per la partenza di Morata, ma non è colpa della societá.


----------



## Marilson (25 Luglio 2016)

Marilson ha scritto:


> credo che, ogni ragionevole dubbio, Higuain sia gia' un giocatore della Juventus.



*


----------

